# happy tail?



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with their dogs and happy tail? or are knowledgeable on the matter?

I have a dog that I've been watching over for a friend that went to military training for the month. The dog is in a crate during the days that I work. i've suspected that the dog chews at tail because I have seen the dog lick itself in the groin area, chew feet, shake itself a few times, and rub back on ground when it is roaming in the yard. 

In an attempt to rule out self mutilation through licking and chewing, I've been using the e-collar. The dog spends time in the crate when Im at work 2 days a week from 7-12, and then the other 2 days from 8-4. Other than that, I have the dog out in the yard or on walks and spring poling. 

I first noticed that it had lesions on its tail. Ive treated the lesions with some success using nu-stock, neosporin ointment. But its been 2 weeks now, and the lesions went from 2 flat ones to 4-5 open round mound sores.

I took the dog to the vet I part time at and they weren't sure what it was from the looks and didnt suspect ringworm...i was given antibiotics and told to monitor. I have a recheck in 2 weeks if things dont improve.

if lesions arent gone, may have to take aspiration and test for tumor/mass

anyone know what are typical symptoms of happy tail trauma? or know of what the dog could have? id hate to return the dog with an F'd up tail to my buddy even though its likely not my fault.

I don't notice fleas. I gave him capstar, been dusting him with this stuff called Diatamaceous Earth.

Been trying to use Nu stock ointment, anti fungal cream often...shampooing in Ketoconazole and Micanazole products through advice of a dog breeder I know of (patterdale dogs though)...no luck as of 2 weeks (maybe I need to do it longer?)

will try to get pictures once a camera is located lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You can put him in one of those cone collars until it heals up if you think he's chewing at it, then once he has healed up keep an eye out, if it starts to return, put the cone collar on when you can't supervise and see if it continues to worsen. If it does not heal all the way initially, it could be happy tail, but the raised lesions make me wonder, if it was raised due to infection, you would probably see puss leaking from the open wounds. if there's no puss, it could just be as simple as fatty tumors, all the way up to a serious issue like cancerous tumors, and only a biopsy will be able to tell.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah I am a bit worried. the pet has been on a e-collar. 

my own dog licked his front ankle paw part so much that he got hot spots, but they were taken care of with nu-stock, bandage, and e collar


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

can you post some pictures of the tail and dog?


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

i'll have pictures tomorrow


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

take him tot he vet. get that sucker healed before they have to dock it.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I would be willing to be on an allergic reaction to the yard. Out of 11 dogs I have one that is truely outside sensitive. She does well on the inside and never breaks out, but after a couple weeks outside in the grass etc, she does the same thing you are describing.
Happy tail is not from chewing or allergy, it is from excessive wagging and hitting something like a kennel for long periods of time.
Also, excessive bathing can work against you unless you are using an oatmeal bath.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Im sorry to hear this poor baby and yourself are going through this!! Maybe Acral Lick Dermatitis? I found this website..hope it helps. Causes of Skin Ulcers & Draining, Oozing or Crusty Lesions on Dogs If the areas are looking like it could have been ringworm...I don't think happy tail could really do that...could it?


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

Been to the vet. I was given cephalexin for a week to see if that would help. Got a recheck appointment in a week. Dr. doesnt think it's ringworm, and would do biopsy to rule out tumor or growths.

Here are pictures of the tail (yellow smear is the nu-stock ointment stains):














































Here are shots of the abdomen that looks moist and nasty:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Any ideas of what it could be? should i try to use nu stock still bag balm?

the bumps used to be just 2 flat ones...it seemed like it got crusty and split open...now I see 4-5 bumps that are raised


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

anybody have any idea/experience on the matter?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm I don't know, but I don't think its happy tail related. Have you taken him to a 2nd vet?


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

It could also be the his nerves...Dogs, especially our pittys, have an issue with seperation anxiety. So him being in a new home, away from his owner and kenneled while your at work, might be getting to him. Did his owner leave immediately after dropping him off? 

Me and my hubbys first pit together used to lose his mind when we left, even if it was just to the corner story he would be (barking, chewing, tearing up stuff, just crazy outlandishness.) When we went on vacation one time he chewed the wall lol!!!! So there is no telling as to what they will do when they feel abandoned.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Aww poor guy. I agree that that doesn't look like a case of happy tail. 

Maybe an allergic reaction or nerves like ImPeCcAbLePiT$ suggested?


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

not yet, if no improvement ill go this weekend


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hot spots maybe?


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree: doesn't look like Happy Tail, to me. a dogs tail wags side to side so its the side of the tail that typically gets hit, and therefore injured during excitement, thus producing the happy tail. those bumps are on top.
to me, it looks like a reaction to allergins, bug bites or, they could be sebaceous cysts. are they'squishy'=cyst or firm=tumor? tough call. vet obviously thinks its an infection of some sort based on what he prescribed.

just a heads up on the DE. not sure if you are aware (OP):
due to its make up: sharp edges, when used as you use (sprinkled) it can accidently become inhaled by either you or the dog resulting in potential harm to the lungs. so wear a mask and cover the dogs mouth.
also it's known to dry out a dogs coat, but good.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah for the DE...ive noticed my dogs coat becoming dry...how often should I dust?

the lumps feel squishy and hard...but more hard...i hope its not a tumor or mass growth


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry. not certain about external use. perhaps counter that by adding a little olive oil or canola to his food.

but if you opt to put the DE in your dogs feed (dry food) thereby purchasing the food grade diatomaceous earth, you can safely add about 1/2-1 TBLSP to his food 1X per day for about 7-10 days (50 lb dog). then repeat this procedure each month to maintain its resistance.

also, perhaps your vet can try to aspirate the lumps and can immediately tell you his findings after viewing them through a microscope.

good luck. hope it all works out.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

ive been doing DE in food about every other day, just a pinch though

is there a chance the lesions look like spider bites to people?

i think im going in sunday for a aspiration


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

so I went to a 2nd vet for a 2nd opinion

this new vet does not believe it is ringworm or cancerous growth from look, but it still is possible

2nd vet noticed lesions were all on tail ridges similar to spine ridges...believes its possible rubbing on tail or sitting on it in crate or concrete is cause...i am unsure about this prognosis

any additional input?

my recheck appointment is this tuesday at the vet I work at...id hate to have to pay for fine needle aspiration ($80-$130) and fungal

i wonder if blood test would tell me things


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would do a blood test too just to be sure. I wish I had more to add to help you out sorry  Hope they find out whats wrong so the poor pup can feel better soon.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

going in again for 3rd visit tomorrow...

did skin scrape, negative

did fine needle aspiration, inconclusive...lab states mostly blood and likely ruled out tumors or growths

havent done fungal yet, but i doubt it...

anybody hear of "stud tail" or supracaudal gland hyperplasia?


----------

